# Any amount of running reduces risk of early death, study finds



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2019)

Any amount of running is good for you, according to research suggesting it is linked to a similar reduction in the risk of early death no matter how many hours you clock up a week or how fast you go.

According to the World Health Organization, about 3.2 million deaths each year are down to people not doing enough physical activity.

Researchers say the latest findings push back against results from other studies that have hinted benefits increase with more running but might drop at very high levels.

“Any amount of running, even just once a week, is better than no running, but higher doses of running may not necessarily be associated with greater mortality benefits,” the authors of the study write.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...nning-reduces-risk-of-early-death-study-finds


----------



## Grannylorraine (Nov 6, 2019)

Pleased I took running up albeit in my mid fifties last year.


----------

